# National Flags Created From the Foods Each Country Is Commonly Associated With



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

United Kingdom flag made from scone, cream and jams.​
http://www.visualnews.com/2013/08/27/national-flags-created-foods-country-commonly-associated/


----------



## Annette (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm feeling quite hungry now!


----------



## Caroline (Aug 29, 2013)

I looked atthe scone and saw the jam as a huge pile of sugar


----------

